# VICE did a documentary about Pooles land.



## Billy Cougar White

A while back I did a story on here about my hitch hiking adventure to Pooles land, which is a commune in Tofino BC
this is the VICE documentary about the land and its people.

https://video.vice.com/en_ca/video/...IVPKkjkMVrb-skK8vcgPFFO_Axg1Y5gbYxRhbawO5IYAQ


----------



## Deleted member 125

i really wish vice did a better job at actually reporting on the things that they cover rather then spending 2 days and trying to make a report of something. i heard about pooles land years ago through a zine and maybe its me showing my ass but i really do wish places like this wernt covered/reported about even in news outlets like vice. the closest example i could give would be videos (vlogs i guess) from slab city that people make who spend a day or so there without having any knowledge or understanding of how shit is and leave a big skid mark on these places because well, tbh you might not exactly belong there with yer camera showing people other peoples business.

i go back and forth on how i feel about talking to any kind of media about things ide consider "out of the norm" but i gotta say even though i think vice tried to portray pooles land in a good light they straight up failed and anyone outside of having a basic understanding of why/how places like this exist are just gonna see it as a buncha dirty stoned bums shitting in the woods that should be kicked out by the townies. good watch, but god damn vice just keeps fucking up on stuff like this.

the lands (far as i know) still for sale for a few million dollars.


----------



## Tude

I rather agree with you on this @SlankyLanky - watched it in full at home. Dunno I guess I was looking for more of the commune living, food farming, self sustainability stuff and saw some but not what I would of thought (then again I have never been on a sustainable community site).


----------



## Deleted member 125

i dont know who to blame either, like the people conducting the interviews in these little mini documentaries vice does never really ask questions that would give people a opportunity to really talk about or explain stuff. it could be the way the footage was edited but they always seem to interview the dumbest son of a bitch they can find and they barely even touch on communal living or how anarchist politics affect how they live. more time is spent talking about taking mushrooms and how the girl is not stoked about shitting in the woods. 

i guess kudos to vice for trying but...fuck man they just keep dropping the ball.


----------



## roughdraft

as much as i wanna like VICE the majority of their documentaries really do blow ass. Gaycation would be the one exception. in every other I've seen the host is inexperienced and uncomfortable and the content is wasted


----------



## noothgrush

The one they did on Liberia was badass though.


----------



## Raggamuffin

I agree. I've been doing some research on Pooles Land... got hold of a friend of the guy who owns it (who's selling) and found out the true ethos.

In my opinion, Vice are sleeeeezy and don't show true representations, my friend said Vice were completely two faced in the Pooles documentary when filming. Anyway, they twist people's words too before they air, to make them favourable and boost their ratings before they find the next thing to jump on. See -


----------

